# Will a SRAM x9 rear derailleur work in place of a SRAM Force rear derailleur?



## multirider (Nov 5, 2007)

I have a cyclocross bike with SRAM Double Tap from 2013 on it -- 2x10.

The stock Force rear derailleur is rated for up to a 28t cassette. I want to run a 32t. I put a 32t on it and it works, but shifting to the 32 and back down is always tentative and the pulley grinds just a bit even with the B screw all the way in.

In addition, I'd really like a clutch on it to reduce chain slap and chain drops. CX in Colorado is extremely bumpy and my chain has come off a few times in spite of having a chain catcher.

Would it work to replace the Force rear derailleur with a x7 or x9 rear derailleur? Is the cable pull the same? Would it shift properly?

While I'm at it, what does "Type 2" signify? It appears all the SRAM rear derailleurs come in regular and "Type 2", but they don't explain what Type 2 means. Is it the addition of the clutch and the cage lock?

Any thoughts on what level derailleur for cx? x7? x9? XO? Like everyone, I'm looking for light, durable, and reasonably priced.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Type 2 is a clutch type rear derailleur, which is what you're looking for. 

Unlike shimano, you can use a 10-speed MTB rear derailleur with SRAM road shifters


----------



## Triggsie (Sep 19, 2011)

Agreeing with Ted. Type 2 is the clutch type.

I've run x9 shifters with a red rear derailleur so I'm sure the reverse is possible.

You could also get a Force CX1 rear derailleur, it's the only road derailleur with a clutch. However it appears heavier (261g) than the X7 (239g). Not sure if it's actually on the market yet.


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

Same as above, many people are using the type 2 (clutch) derailleurs with sram road shifters for 1x setups with good success. You shouldn't have any issues.

I would go with the x7 or x9. I think they are priced about the same and functionality is probably pretty close. Probably less machining somewhere or more stamped vs cast/forged aluminum. x7 is like apex, x9 is like rival, or at least that's how I think of it. Pretty close in price and functionality.

I wouldn't get the force cx1 rear derailleur simply because of the cost. Also, not running 1x the horizontal swing feature that it has would not be beneficial at all, might be a hindrance even.


----------



## piercebrew (Aug 6, 2004)

Hijacking this thread a bit. Same boat, I have Red Brifters, and going to go X9 for the derailleur, was trying to decide between PG-1070 at 11-32 or go Ultegra and go 12-30 with Shimano chain. Any suggestions? The Ultegra would work right? Seems like my Sram stuff is much loader than my Ultegra stuff, but I like the shifting of Sram better. 
Thanks.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

I use the SRAM PG series cassettes with KMC chains and they're very quiet.


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm running an 11-32 XT cassette since I wanted more favor to the big cogs than the little cogs for CX racing with my new 1x10 setup.


----------



## dcb (Jul 21, 2008)

yes it will work. I'm running a rival right shifter with an X0 rd on a 1x10 set-up. 11-32 Sram cassette.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

piercebrew said:


> Hijacking this thread a bit. Same boat, I have Red *SHIFTERS*, and going to go X9 for the derailleur, was trying to decide between PG-1070 at 11-32 or go Ultegra and go 12-30 with Shimano chain. Any suggestions? The Ultegra would work right? Seems like my Sram stuff is much loader than my Ultegra stuff, but I like the shifting of Sram better.
> Thanks.


FTFY. Yes, it will work just fine.


----------



## pamt (Sep 8, 2011)

Yet one more reason I love Sram


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

SRAM's road and mtb shifty bits are compatible. My Specialized AWOL has Apex levers shifting an X9 Type-2 rear mech, and it works great.


----------

